# fbsplash loads late in boot process

## link1305

I've almost got my fbsplash working the way I want, except that it's loading really late....like right after the drives are mounted.   I tried compiling the initrd image into my kernel (as per the fbsplash wiki guide) and tried loading it in my grub.conf, but neither seems to help.  Is there anything that immediatly comes to mind that I might be doing wrong?  I read another post today from someone who had the exact same problem, and he just reemerged splashutils and recreated the image to fix it, but that didn't help me.

Grub.conf: 

```
#0-entry Boot Gentoo

title Gentoo-2.6.15-r1 w/FB

root (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,1)/vmlinuz ro root=/dev/hda6 video=radeonfb:ywrap,mtrr:2,1400x1050-16@60 splash=silent,theme:emergence CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 resume2=swap:/dev/hda5

#initrd (hd0,1)/fbsplash-emergence-1400x1050
```

----------

## FcukThisGame

For the fbsplash to load sooner at boot time:

```
rc-update add splash boot
```

----------

## link1305

Thanks, but that didn't help. 

 Towards the beginning of the boot process (when the kernel is booting) I see the gentoo splash screen come on for less then a second, then it goes back to the text   :Mad:   In another post someone referred to this happening (coming on for a split second) but didn't say anything about a solution.

----------

## The_P

I think I have a similar problem here on my machine could you please post the part of dmesg when loading the framebuffer.

----------

## link1305

Heres the revelant parts of my dmesg:  

```
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

radeonfb (0000:01:00.0): Found 131072k of DDR 128 bits wide videoram

radeonfb (0000:01:00.0): mapped 16384k videoram

radeonfb: Retreived PLL infos from BIOS

 radeonfb: Reference=27.00 MHz (RefDiv=6) Memory=400.00 Mhz, System=200.00 MHz

radeonfb: PLL min 20000 max 40000

1 chips in connector info

 - chip 1 has 2 connectors

  * connector 0 of type 2 (CRT) : 2300

Starting monitor auto detection...

radeonfb: I2C (port 1) ... not found

radeonfb: I2C (port 2) ... not found

radeonfb: I2C (port 3) ... not found

radeonfb: I2C (port 4) ... not found

radeonfb: I2C (port 2) ... not found

radeonfb: I2C (port 4) ... not found

Non-DDC laptop panel detected

radeonfb: I2C (port 3) ... not found

radeonfb: I2C (port 4) ... not found

radeonfb: Monitor 1 type LCD found

radeonfb: Monitor 2 type no found

radeonfb: panel ID string: Samsung LTN150P1-L02

radeonfb: detected LVDS panel size from BIOS: 1400x1050

BIOS provided panel power delay: 1000

radeondb: BIOS provided dividers will be used

ref_divider = 6

post_divider = 1

fbk_divider = 30

Scanning BIOS table ...

 320 x 350

 320 x 400

 320 x 400

 320 x 480

 400 x 600

 512 x 384

 640 x 350

 640 x 400

 640 x 475

 640 x 480

640 x 480

 720 x 480

 720 x 576

 800 x 600

 848 x 480

 1024 x 768

 1152 x 864

 1280 x 768

 1280 x 1024

 1400 x 1050

Found panel in BIOS table:

  hblank: 288

  hOver_plus: 40

  hSync_width: 112

  vblank: 13

  vOver_plus: 2

  vSync_width: 3

  clock: 10800

Setting up default mode based on panel info

radeonfb: Dynamic Clock Power Management enabled

hStart = 1440, hEnd = 1552, hTotal = 1688

vStart = 1052, vEnd = 1055, vTotal = 1063

h_total_disp = 0xae00d2    hsync_strt_wid = 0xe0598

v_total_disp = 0x4190426           vsync_strt_wid = 0x3041b

pixclock = 9259

freq = 10800

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 175x65

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'emergence'

radeonfb (0000:01:00.0): ATI Radeon NP

radeonfb_pci_register END

```

It's right at the time when the line "fbsplash console0 using theme emergence" comes up that the screen flashes to it for a second   :Confused: 

----------

## FcukThisGame

That sounds like the bootsplash specs for size,refresh rate, etc aren't currently compatible with the monitor, so when it realizes that they aren't the splash goes off.

Of course I could be wrong, but X will do the same thing when there's something wrong.

----------

## link1305

That shouldn't be it since the console framebuffer resizes the screen just fine (1400x1050) and framebuffer image appears fine later on.  I'll continue to play with different fb's and settings though.....

Anyone else have other suggestions?

----------

## FcukThisGame

It could be your grub.conf (or lilo.conf, but I use grub.)

My grub.conf:

```
hiddenmenu

default 0

timeout 10

fallback 1

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux AMD64 2.6.15-r5

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/2.6.15-r5.2/kernel-2.6.15-gentoo-r5 vga=0x31B video=vesafb:1280x1024-24@60,mtrr:2,ywrap splash=silent,theme:livecd-2005.1 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,0)/fbsplash-livecd-2005.1-1280x1024
```

Maybe that helps.

----------

## treat

Mmmm, it seems i have the same problem but my monitor is sooooooo slow when changing resolution I don't see the splash at all. This only happens when using 'silent' (theme doesn't matter I tried a few). When I use 'verbose' everything works as expected.

----------

## FcukThisGame

Is splash in your boot runlevel or just your default? Mine's in both and everything's working just fine.

----------

## treat

It's in boot runlevel only. I don't think this is the problem since when using 'verbose' the splash screen shows up instantly as expected, 'silent' has worked before but has been broken for a while now. I probably should have looked into it when i first noticed it, but i thought it would only be a matter of rebuilding splashutils and the initramfs image. Now i can't remember what I did when it first broke.

----------

## FcukThisGame

Hmm...that sounds like an issue with either your boot params or with your splash theme itself.

*checking your grub.conf file*

I would try changing your video statement to video:1400x1050-24@60

It may be because it's readonly.

If neither of those work, try a different theme and see if that works.

----------

## treat

i found this thread which seems to describe my problem exactly:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-436760-highlight-fbsplash+silent.html

apparently there is a fbsplash bug in 2.6.15-r1 which was fixed in 2.6.15-r2, so I'm compiling 2.6.15-r7 right now.

solved: updating kernel, re-emerge splashutils and rebuilding initramfs image did the trick.

----------

